# Conroe...winter cat fishin...?



## Theboz0131 (Feb 26, 2005)

Such nice wether...mid 70's...I am thinking of trying my luck cat fishin on Conroe. Any suggestions? Yes I am new to the lake. By the way, great forum!


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Boz,
you have a PM! Well you will in a second.

rg


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

I would like some advice too! I know absolutely nothing about cat fishing( I fish offshore and bay) but my girl friend's family lives right near lake conroe( right off of 1097) and I wouldn't mind doing some fishing during the winter months when I can't get offshore. I don't have access to a boat so are there any good bank spots I could try?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Eric:

I don't really know any good bank spots on Conroe. I'm sure there are some, I just don't know where.


----------



## capthook (Aug 8, 2004)

*bank*

Eric,

It depends on how far you can cast.....

I don't know about bank fishing for cats in the winter but come spring time you're in luck. Hit the bulk heads.

I fished Conroe twice this week for cats and did well in the creek channels under 1097 and just north of the bridge. Fish were directly on the bottom in 25-30ft. Someone's feeding them pretty good, every cat had a FULL belly of corn and milo.


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

I had good luck around Cauthan launch fishing from the bank during the winter in the past. It is around White Rock Creek and usually isn't too crowded. Deep creek channel that produced blues and channel cats for me.

You might give it a shot.


----------



## zigger (Jun 6, 2004)

You Can Spend A Fortune Trying To Figure It Out, Or You Could Hire A Guide, Like I Did. Best Couple Hundred Bucks Myself And A Couple Friends Ever Spent. Not Only Did We Catch Piles Of Fish, Learned A Lot. We Hired Butch Terpe At Stowaway Marina. Great Person To Spend 4 Or 5 Hrs (1/2 Day) With, Since He Answers All Smart And Dumb Questions Alike. Basically To Him There Are No Dumb Questions. Very Pleasant Person.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*dialed in on Catfish*

The best fishing for cats is just north of 1097 bridge. Feed the cats one half bag of range cubes scatterd arround flooded timber, say 18 feet deep. I get my fish with chicken livers. love to go every weekend.


----------



## cajun (Feb 16, 2005)

I fished Conroe yesterday afternoon with a friend. Fished 23' waterdepth with punchbait from 1-5PM. Caught 38 nice channel cats. Chummed with range cubes.


Cajun


----------



## Theboz0131 (Feb 26, 2005)

Any particular brand or type of range cubes?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Theboz0131 said:


> Any particular brand or type of range cubes?


Particular brand name isn't important but, make sure you get the ones that are 20% protien. They sink better than the 15% protien ones. The 15% aren't quite dense enough to be sinkers all the time.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Purina, Nutrena, I really don''t think it matters. We use the large cubes in net bags and broadcast the small cubes. Breeder cubes work too. Bought some by accident but didn't notice any difference, except I thought I saw one of the cats wink at me when I was tossing it in the box...rr


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Fished Conroe Sunday with similar results as above. 

Fished the timber in 18 feet of water about halfway between 1097 bridge and Cagle.

Used chicken liver. Caught a dozen(all I felt like cleaning)in an hour or so and left 'em biting. 

I'll be back up that way this Sunday. Any of you bank bound folks want to join me, give me a holler.


----------



## Catkiller (Aug 14, 2005)

Same here don't know of any bank spots on conroe. sorry, but if you do have acsess to a boat, midway down on 1097, under the bridge is where we catch a ton. There is another spot up norther but you will hit bottom since how low they have it!!!! (too many stumps)


----------

